# 400-500whp from a 1.8T Is your's Streetable say 60 miles a day



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I have read thread after thread from you guys and I believe there is a wealth of information and knowledge on this forum but there is also great deal of protection when it comes to 1.8 revelations by experience. It is given piece by piece, here a little and there a little and needs assembly instructions from a true vw engineer. I am not an engineer I am a teacher "when it comes to paper making" but I am also a 1.8 enthusiast who wants to build a 1.8 at its realistic streetable potential. I love HP. My original goal was to make 350hp at the wheels but from what I have read, I no longer know what the streetable potential of the 1.8 is. I want to make all the hp I can in the widest range of rpm possible still allowing me to drive back and forth to my classes. I would like to endorse the engine build by one of the more forward speakers on this forum but who is this person????? These are my goals and I am starting from the ground (bare block) up. What are your recommendations? Turbo, Cams. Exhaust, intake, diverter, If you have a combination that works- share it an God knows how many people will build to your specs and make a name for you but I will likely be the first, I am ready to build, please be specific. If you want to email me let me know and I will give my address.


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

Talk to forcefed engineering. Those guys have some turbo kits that'll make you **** your pants.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Talk to forcefed engineering. Those guys have some turbo kits that'll make you **** your pants.

yup, Eds tops right now, and it IS streetable.... a commuter, maybe not. but 676 WHP is more than you want anyways.... and he is also a teacher.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

talk to mike hood as well, he is right where ed is as far as chp


----------



## Junk T.I. (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

my car is my commuter, has trapped 126 mph, has AC, runs on autronic SM4... love it
its at FFE getting some upgrades right now


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*

both my turbo cars are driven everyday, the tune is the key


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*

30k miles on my big turbo. Left me stranded twice. Once when the light weight battery died in the winter and the other when I blew my diff after 200 1/4 mile passes.


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_Talk to forcefed engineering. Those guys have some turbo kits that'll make you **** your pants.

i dont know if a home made tubular manifold is something people would be best served rocking on a daily driver.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_i dont know if a home made tubular manifold is something people would be best served rocking on a daily driver. 

define homemade... just because a machine didnt make it doesnt mean its bad... if that was the case, fullrace's manifolds would be "homemade"...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_
i dont know if a home made tubular manifold is something people would be best served rocking on a daily driver. 

With proper bracing, a tubular mani is not a reliability issue.


----------



## autoxtrem1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (20aeman)*

mine is driven by by wife daily with my 2 kids making 418whp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20aeman* »_
With proper bracing, a tubular mani is not a reliability issue.

Full Race recommends against breaking as it may put extra stress on the manifold.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_i dont know if a home made tubular manifold is something people would be best served rocking on a daily driver. 

I put over 700 miles a week on mine last summer, built in '04 I think, and has yet to crack.
Go drop loads somewhere else


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

unless you are a fabricator or have a background in or have done research and development on designing a tubular exhaust manifold no comments should be made in a slanderous way against them.
I had been advised to shy away from tubular manifolds in the past. I later came to realize that person cannot and should not be welding anything.
All of the big power cars whether its hondas, evo's, vw's, audi's, scions, nissan, run custom tubular manifolds.
They dont crack unless the rest of your car is a rattling piece of junk.
If you need more info go to the full race thread where many people including myself and geoff from full race chimed in and I am NOT advertising right now but i personally weld every single manifold and they are backpurged, penetrated and gapped correctly to the industry's standards.
No manifold i have welded has cracked and if it did, id analyse why it cracked, learn from it and make good for it with the customer.


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_unless you are a fabricator or have a background in or have done research and development on designing a tubular exhaust manifold no comments should be made in a slanderous way against them.
I had been advised to shy away from tubular manifolds in the past. I later came to realize that person cannot and should not be welding anything.
All of the big power cars whether its hondas, evo's, vw's, audi's, scions, nissan, run custom tubular manifolds.
They dont crack unless the rest of your car is a rattling piece of junk.
If you need more info go to the full race thread where many people including myself and geoff from full race chimed in and I am NOT advertising right now but i personally weld every single manifold and they are backpurged, penetrated and gapped correctly to the industry's standards.
No manifold i have welded has cracked and if it did, id analyse why it cracked, learn from it and make good for it with the customer.

how many years have they been abused?
i'd defint home made as something that isnt available, hasn't been thuroughly tested, hasn't been proven numerous times, ect.
most of the "better" names in tubular header's and design have road race car's, drag car's, every possible application in sevice and lasting.


----------



## autoxtrem1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (nick manning)*

Full race is robotic welded wich helps alot in consistency in the weld.
totaly agree i have seen many "nice looking" tubular manifold but that's all they are. pay for quality period.


----------



## APR M1 (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: 400-500whp from a 1.8T Is your's Streetable say 60 miles a day (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_I have read thread after thread from you guys and I believe there is a wealth of information and knowledge on this forum but there is also great deal of protection when it comes to 1.8 revelations by experience. It is given piece by piece, here a little and there a little and needs assembly instructions from a true vw engineer. I am not an engineer I am a teacher "when it comes to paper making" but I am also a 1.8 enthusiast who wants to build a 1.8 at its realistic streetable potential. I love HP. My original goal was to make 350hp at the wheels but from what I have read, I no longer know what the *streetable potential of the 1.8 is*. *I want to make all the hp I can in the widest range of rpm possible still allowing me to drive back and forth to my classes.* I would like to endorse the engine build by one of the more forward speakers on this forum but who is this person????? These are my goals and I am starting from the ground (bare block) up. What are your recommendations? Turbo, Cams. Exhaust, intake, diverter, If you have a combination that works- share it an God knows how many people will build to your specs and make a name for you but I will likely be the first, I am ready to build, please be specific. If you want to email me let me know and I will give my address.


If it was my only car and I drove 60 miles a day, I would stick a 300whp turbo kit on and call it the day. 300whp is plenty for commuting, especially if I didn't know how to wrench my own bolts. However, you don't have to listen to me.








If it was my 2nd/project car, I would give Bob Q. and Arnold a call.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (nick manning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick manning* »_
how many years have they been abused?
i'd defint home made as something that isnt available, hasn't been thuroughly tested, hasn't been proven numerous times, ect.
most of the "better" names in tubular header's and design have road race car's, drag car's, every possible application in sevice and lasting. 


the design has been run on my car for 3 years.
The fitment was perfected in the last setup to allow a 4" inlet with stock heater core placement.
Homemade in my minds eye is someone using a flux core mig on a wood workbench in their basement.
Not someone who does it every day with jigs, on a 1800lb 8X4' workbench with a tig welder and a bandsaw more expensive than a low mileage used mk4. But i know tim because you didnt build it, and because you have never seen it, its home made.
merry christmas


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (autoxtrem1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autoxtrem1* »_Full race is robotic welded wich helps alot in consistency in the weld.

can anyone else back this up? or do you yourself have any supporting facts behind that?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
can anyone else back this up? or do you yourself have any supporting facts behind that?









yes they are robotic tig welded on the runners, the collectors and the head flange are hand welded.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i stand corrected... damn, and when i held one in my hands this week i was adoring what i thought were hand welds... oh well


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

it depends, like a year and a half ago they became robotic. Before then they were always hand welded. So you may have, if they welds were smaller and dark in complexion they were the robot. If they were fat rolled dimes they were hand welded.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

looked like this ed...








they looked hand welded to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

robotic manifold : hand welded at the at the collector and head flanges, inbetween the runners is robotic








steve soeders full race from their site, bad pic but no robot on it


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

after seeing that, it was definetly a full hand welded mani... whew, i was so amazed by it, thankfully i still am


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

full race does make a nice piece, although i have been disappointed a few times. Their head flange is off in 2 ways, maybe they have fixed the one, but on the TT i built they didnt fix the other.
1 is the exhaust port holes are off, one port if off by a few mm and doesnt line up with the head (i purchased one 3-4 years ago to make a manifold and it didnt line up i had to port it out.
2 (which is the one I know for sure they havent fixed is that the headflanges hit the head casting on the top and you have to mill or cut some material off, they bind on the head and wont sit flush. Ive seen this on every flange i got from them and both manifolds ive put on cars.
Besides the obvious fitment issues with not being able to run a valve cover without hacking the entire back lip off and still having the outlet point straight up to the hood. 
The weld quality is very nice.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

if (when) i run one on my b5 a4, it also tends to put the compressor inlet right up against the back of the headlight... when you are running something with a 4" or 5" inlet (which i plan to do), i becomes a real pain in the ass to get anything on there...
the failure rate is so low, i dont think i'd mind sorting out the problems we've both listed... those things can be fixed and aren't reoccuring issues, once they are fixed, they are fixed...


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

dont mean to thread hijack but wat happened to the jay tornton manifold? peeps seemed to like them for awhile. noone talks about it anymore. are they good or bad?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*

they are good, jay thornton is working for JRP in canada. So im sure he has his hands full as their fabricator.


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_they are good, jay thornton is working for JRP in canada. So im sure he has his hands full as their fabricator.

Jay made my DP, top-notch work, really good pricing too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autoxtrem1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: (Monarchy)*

Fore sure Jay is top notch did some work for our shop in the past, now with JRP in the middle it's hard to get work from him cuz he is so busy.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Monarchy)*

he is also one of the nicest guys ive talked to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but back to the op, the car can be streetable, the main issue is you can very simply build a 300whp car. 
You can build a 400-500whp car to be streetable of course, you cant build it on street tires to have traction below 3rd gear, but not break every other day of course.
To do so you will have to cover every aspect of the drive train and make sure you dont skimp out. Sit down with a respectable race shop who has experience building 400-500-600whp cars and talk to them about it, im sure they will lead you in the right direction. People email me every day and ask for a game plan.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_he is also one of the nicest guys ive talked to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but back to the op, the car can be streetable, the main issue is you can very simply build a 300whp car. 
*You can build a 400-500whp car to be streetable of course, you cant build it on street tires to have traction below 3rd gear, but not break every other day of course.*
To do so you will have to cover every aspect of the drive train and make sure you dont skimp out. Sit down with a respectable race shop who has experience building 400-500-600whp cars and talk to them about it, im sure they will lead you in the right direction. People email me every day and ask for a game plan.

Good thing i wont have any more stupid problems with traction


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i bought an a4 to do the same thing... probably spent the same as you too... expensive fix huh


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I still want to get a A4, im keeping an eye out for the right deal to roll around.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
Good thing i wont have any more stupid problems with traction









that is until u start breaking diffs and axles


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words fellas... yes I've been quite busy. I've just got back from a work session with Williams F1/Primary designs. Awesome experience and I have learned a ton.
I personally think any project to make a daily driver w/high hp goals takes a lot of reasearch on your own path... this means not jumping at bandwagons, and looking at the finer elements of your build. Theres really no secrets at this level of motorsport, the knowledge is all somewhere waiting to be read or seen. It does seem though a lot of these topics come back to manifold talk or politics...we can all agree that theres room someway or another to improve this aspect for the general consumer. Not in the category of design for power ... but design for production/durability.



_Modified by silly_sohc at 4:00 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
that is until u start breaking diffs and axles










and thats why i went 01A (longitudinal) gearbox... im sure ill manage to cook one of those too


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_Thanks for the kind words fellas... yes I've been quite busy. I've just got back from a work session with Williams F1/Primary designs. Awesome experience and I have learned a ton.
I personally think any project to make a daily driver w/high hp goals takes a lot of reasearch on your own path... this means not jumping at bandwagons, and looking at the finer elements of your build. Theres really no secrets at this level of motorsport, the knowledge is all somewhere waiting to be read or seen. It does seem though a lot of these topics come back to manifold talk or politics...we can all agree that theres room someway or another to improve this aspect for the general consumer. Not in the category of design for power ... but design for production/durability.
_Modified by silly_sohc at 4:00 PM 12-25-2007_

Jay built my mani three years ago. It has survived Solid mounts and my crazyness. No issues. 
The difference between streetabls 300 and 450 is time under the hood or monies out of the wallet. No matter what though, you will need experience/understanding to keep it running.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
The difference between streetabls 300 and 450 is time under the hood or monies out of the wallet. No matter what though, you will need experience/understanding to keep it running.

Yup. If you can't wrench yourself, you'll hate the experience of owning a 400+hp 1.8t. I've put over 60K miles on car since going BT in April of 06, ~3K/month. It's not impossible, you just have to know what you're doing. If you want a bolt on solution, then do what Sam said and stick to 300ish hp.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I drive my A4 all year around, 400+whp, 500+kms to a tank of gas. Tapp software ftw !


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Thanks for all the help; I knew there would be a lot of educated responses filled with good advice. I will be doing most of my own wrenching and the research is something that, quite frankly, I look forward to. It is unfortunate that I lack the experience with a turbocharged motor. I have worked on a lot of vehicles and have experience with carbureted V8 engines. I hope some of this experience will serve as a good foundation as I move forward with this project.
So, I should talk to Ed at Forcefed engineering to begin the build plan?
There is also an option for a tubular exhaust system to the turbo but I don’t quite understand if the problems with fitment have been corrected, is this still an issue or was it specific to a single company building the system? Also, the transmission is mentioned and I will have to do some homework to understand exactly what you guys are talking about but I gather the B&M short shifter and Saucs (I do not know how to spell that!) clutch, pressure plate and lightened flywheel –will not be enough. 
And a final question for you guys, I have racing springs on the car now and I would like to go with a coil-over set up, do you recommend this type of suspension system for the type of use I mentioned earlier? Thanks


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Thanks for all the help; I knew there would be a lot of educated responses filled with good advice. I will be doing most of my own wrenching and the research is something that, quite frankly, I look forward to. It is unfortunate that I lack the experience with a turbocharged motor. I have worked on a lot of vehicles and have experience with carbureted V8 engines. I hope some of this experience will serve as a good foundation as I move forward with this project.
So, I should talk to Ed at Forcefed engineering to begin the build plan?
There is also an option for a tubular exhaust system to the turbo but I don’t quite understand if the problems with fitment have been corrected, is this still an issue or was it specific to a single company building the system? Also, the transmission is mentioned and I will have to do some homework to understand exactly what you guys are talking about but I gather the B&M short shifter and Saucs (I do not know how to spell that!) clutch, pressure plate and lightened flywheel –will not be enough. 
And a final question for you guys, I have racing springs on the car now and I would like to go with a coil-over set up, do you recommend this type of suspension system for the type of use I mentioned earlier? Thanks



The fitment issue was at a specific manufacturer, not all of these pieces. It sounds like you need someone to help you through the process of picking all the pieces of the puzzle. Vortex alone isnt going to do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

ed can answer 99% of the questions you just asked... and he can pretty much send a complete kit with everything needed straight to your door http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
damn ed you beat me to it, bastard










_Modified by crazyass713 at 9:33 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_I drive my A4 all year around, 400+whp, 500+kms to a tank of gas. Tapp software ftw !










_Quote, originally posted by *Me* »_I drive my GTI all year around, 400+whp, 400+miles to a tank of gas. Unitronic software ftw !









You're copying me.









_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Also, the transmission is mentioned and I will have to do some homework to understand exactly what you guys are talking about but I gather the B&M short shifter and Saucs (I do not know how to spell that!) clutch, pressure plate and lightened flywheel –will not be enough. 
And a final question for you guys, I have racing springs on the car now and I would like to go with a coil-over set up, do you recommend this type of suspension system for the type of use I mentioned earlier? Thanks


I didn't see what type of use you mentioned, but you'll want an LSD, but it's not necessary if you don't launch the car very hard for quite a few times or unless you plan on driving aggressively in the twisties. Other than adjustable height, you won't know the difference if you switch to coilovers.


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You're copying me.








I didn't see what type of use you mentioned, but you'll want an LSD, but it's not necessary if you don't launch the car very hard for quite a few times or unless you plan on driving aggressively in the twisties. Other than adjustable height, you won't know the difference if you switch to coilovers. 


you will if they have any type of dampening adjustment, as well as you'll be able to adjust the suspension according to what you're using it for be it the drag strip, street ect.
theres alot to be gained from a good suspension.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_Thanks for the kind words fellas... yes I've been quite busy. I've just got back from a work session with Williams F1/Primary designs. Awesome experience and I have learned a ton.
I personally think any project to make a daily driver w/high hp goals takes a lot of reasearch on your own path... this means not jumping at bandwagons, and looking at the finer elements of your build. Theres really no secrets at this level of motorsport, the knowledge is all somewhere waiting to be read or seen. It does seem though a lot of these topics come back to manifold talk or politics...we can all agree that theres room someway or another to improve this aspect for the general consumer. Not in the category of design for power ... but design for production/durability.
_Modified by silly_sohc at 4:00 PM 12-25-2007_

What were you doing with Primary Designs? (how is Pat?)
Pats a really nice/honest bloke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm not at liberty to discuss really... I'm sure you know fabrication around F1 and other motorsport around there is very hush hush.
But yes Pat is a great guy, and has a super crew. Top in my books.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_full race does make a nice piece, although i have been disappointed a few times. Their head flange is off in 2 ways, maybe they have fixed the one, but on the TT i built they didnt fix the other.
1 is the exhaust port holes are off, one port if off by a few mm and doesnt line up with the head (i purchased one 3-4 years ago to make a manifold and it didnt line up i had to port it out.
2 (which is the one I know for sure they havent fixed is that the headflanges hit the head casting on the top and you have to mill or cut some material off, they bind on the head and wont sit flush. Ive seen this on every flange i got from them and both manifolds ive put on cars.
Besides the obvious fitment issues with not being able to run a valve cover without hacking the entire back lip off and still having the outlet point straight up to the hood. 
The weld quality is very nice.

My manifold was purchased at the end of Nov 
1. I didnt look and now that you mention it I should have








2. I had no issues with the flange hitting the casting of the head
3. I did notch the valve cover to clock my turbo up / more forward 


















_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 3:52 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*

I emailed Ed at ForceFedEngineering with a request for his help gathering the right components, just waiting for a reply. If things work out I may illustrate the build/modifications digitally and share it on the forum, it seems there are more than just a few of us who want to achieve a similar goal with the 1.8T.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

and thats why i went 01A (longitudinal) gearbox... im sure ill manage to cook one of those too









We have twin gt2871r car running completly stock 01 tranny and no problems. Same car ran for 10 000miles with 500awhp too and not a single issue with the tranny on gt25s. They are that much stronger than 02m.


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_my car is my commuter, has trapped 126 mph, has AC, runs on autronic SM4... love it
its at FFE getting some upgrades right now

wondering how you got your AC to work on autronic, once your epc light shows the AC isnt supposed to work...howd you get around it?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_
We have twin gt2871r car running completly stock 01 tranny and no problems. Same car ran for 10 000miles with 500awhp too and not a single issue with the tranny on gt25s. They are that much stronger than 02m.


what car and setup? what do you rev to and 01a or 01e?
thanks


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

S4's with 2.7ts on stock internals with two gt25 to 3.0l stroker with gt2871r's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 01e trannys and some rev up to 7500-almost 8000rpm.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

looking to do a t25 flanged turbo setup in my dads 2.7T stage 3+++... you are living his dream lol... what snub, engine, tranny and clutch are you running and what rpm do you drop the clutch?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Hehehe just contact me if ou need help, I can also provide you manifolds,inlets pipes and etc... and unitronic has the software for 630cc's and 870cc's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

BTW clutchmasters twindisc is what we used on the high hp cars, customs mounts and stock axles,diff,gears.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

good stuff, we are getting away from 1.8t's now so you have pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

AprM1, 
who is "Bob Q. and Arnold"? you mentioned them earlier in the thread.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Bob at http://www.qedpower.com and arnold at pagparts


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

Thanks,


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_I'm not at liberty to discuss really... I'm sure you know fabrication around F1 and other motorsport around there is very hush hush.
But yes Pat is a great guy, and has a super crew. Top in my books.


aye its all good stuff. seeing what they can produce is awe inspiring.
tremendous skills.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
aye its all good stuff. seeing what they can produce is awe inspiring.
tremendous skills.

TREMENDOUS MONEY has a little something to do with it as well...









*OP - Here is a list of parts I think you'll need.*
1) Jay Thornton (Silly_sohc) "Prostreet" Manifold. Just ask him
2) GT35R with the .63A/R
3) 42mm Tial Wastegate (V-Band Flanges)
4) Minimum 3" Exhaust with Magnaflow SS Muffler (Nice mellow roar) 
5) Port and Polished Head (AEB Sized Ports or bigger)
6) Cat Cams 3653s with HD Springs (Excellent power delivery and headroom)
7) 007 Intake manifold matched to Head
8) Vr6 up to R32 TB
9) Upsized MAF (Unitronic will have the right fit) (Not needed on SEM)
10) Intercooler core (capable of cooling the 24-25 PSI Charge without Heatsoaking)
11) Dual APR R1 Diverter valves (1 just before the TB and 1 just after the turbo outlet. Both reirculating)
12) 4" - 4.5" Intake to turbo plumbing from MAF/Air filter
13) 2.5" - 3.0" Intercooler Plumbing
14) Air Filter (Preferably the Dry style (the oily ones like K&N kill MAFs)
15) Easy - Unitronic software for 850-1050cc injectors or Not as Easy - SEM(Autronic, Motec, Microtech) that you can learn to tune and trouble shoot.
16) 850-1050cc Injectors
17) Bosch 044 Fuel pump (Maybe two)
*Forgot*
Well designed Motor mounts
and a Flex Bellow for the exhaust system. (That will allow things to stay tighter longer.)
BTW, there are a 1000 ways to solve a problem. This is just one or two... 


_Modified by hypothetical at 8:28 AM 12-27-2007_


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
TREMENDOUS MONEY has a little something to do with it as well...









*OP - Here is a list of parts I think you'll need.*
1) Jay Thornton (Silly_sohc) "Prostreet" Manifold. Just ask him
2) GT35R with the .63A/R
3) 42mm Tial Wastegate (V-Band Flanges)
4) Minimum 3" Exhaust with Magnaflow SS Muffler (Nice mellow roar) 
5) Port and Polished Head (AEB Sized Ports or bigger)
6) Cat Cams 3653s with HD Springs (Excellent power delivery and headroom)
7) 007 Intake manifold matched to Head
8) Vr6 up to R32 TB
9) Upsized MAF (Unitronic will have the right fit) (Not needed on SEM)
10) Intercooler core (capable of cooling the 24-25 PSI Charge without Heatsoaking)
11) Dual APR R1 Diverter valves (1 just before the TB and 1 just after the turbo outlet. Both reirculating)
12) 4" - 4.5" Intake to turbo plumbing from MAF/Air filter
13) 2.5" - 3.0" Intercooler Plumbing
14) Air Filter (Preferably the Dry style (the oily ones like K&N kill MAFs)
15) Easy - Unitronic software for 850-1050cc injectors or Not as Easy - SEM(Autronic, Motec, Microtech) that you can learn to tune and trouble shoot.
16) 850-1050cc Injectors
17) Bosch 044 Fuel pump (Maybe two)
*Forgot*
Well designed Motor mounts
and a Flex Bellow for the exhaust system. (That will allow things to stay tighter longer.)
BTW, there are a 1000 ways to solve a problem. This is just one or two... 

_Modified by hypothetical at 8:28 AM 12-27-2007_

that list is scarily close to my motor.
Dual DV's eh? interesting. I was thinking Dual or one large single. (forge motorsport one I have)


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

tial makes a 42mm wastegate?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

All im missing is an AEB head and 850s







Im working on a AEB too


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_tial makes a 42mm wastegate?
















You got me







! It is a 44mm.








I am on a 38mm right now and do not have a creep issue, but I recommend the 44mm because it won't have to work as hard. Basically that setup should be able to produce 550-600Whp, but at 400-450WHP everything is working in its sweet spot and not out on the mechanical edge. That way it will last over the long haul...


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_Dual DV's eh? interesting. I was thinking Dual or one large single. (forge motorsport one I have)

I think dual twin DVs allows the system to release much more of the back pressure wave associated with closing the throttle. This is not as big am issue on my car cause during a run I try not to come off the throttle. On a street car though with a massive snail, the Pressure wave headed back to the turbo acts as a De-Spooler. So the DV at the TB allows the wave somewhere to go before building velocity that even a bigger valve closer to the turbo can't really handle. The second one simply realeases the rest of the pressure. 
We have setup a few cars like this with adjustable units with the one by the turbo on a softer spring tension and the one at the TB on a harder tension...Allowing the turbo to spool quicker an deliver a cleaner charge right away.


_Modified by hypothetical at 9:21 AM 12-27-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
I was thinking Dual or one large single. (forge motorsport one I have)

Go forge supersize. Its had a 50mm body and i believe like 40mm ports.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Go forge supersize. Its had a 50mm body and i believe like 40mm ports.

sounds like the brute I have here. thanks for Forge Motorsport (who sponsor me on bits like this)


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (silly_sohc)*

That looks good! period. I could be satisfied with it ---- but, what more is involved in 400whp?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

rods, more boost, and maybe more injector


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I'm pretty sure rods and pistons are going to be Scat and I have to find someone reliable in the Augusta, Ga - Charlotte, NC area to do the machine work on the block. I will likely be using my stock crank -- but the cylinder head will be new with a set of cams and new valves to help achieve the power and power band I really have my heart set on.
I don't know any name brands or specific part numbers to get me where I want to go, but I'm getting educated by some pretty reliable friends.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

just go to qedpower.com. They have tons on piston options and everything else your looking for on their site.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Thanks, I will get in touch.
I have also talked to Joe at forcefed and he is working with me to get some things together.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

I have have visited this site and actually, the stage 2 ported head is the head I have chose but I have no idea what cams will be best for my hp/torq curve goal.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

I ran the 3653s from Ca for the 508whp, but made 408whp on stickers. I bet the 3651s would be an excellent choice. Little better bottom end for drive-ability.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

(Ca.?) Cat?. 
Are you using a modified head?
Do you know anyone who has purchased a head from this company?


_Modified by gtimitch at 3:56 PM 12-28-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_(Ca.?) Cat?. 
Are you using a modified head?

Yes Cat Cams, I am learning how to type on my i-Phone sorry. My head is self modified gasket matched and slightly ported both intake and exhaust. It's an AEB. 
I believe Ed runs the QED head, but beyond that QED has an extremely STRONG reputation on this forum for being extremely knowledgeable about the 1.8t platform. Bobqzzi is his screen name, do a search and read his responses to other questions and you will soon see he knows his sh_t. Side note: I would own one of his CNC ported heads, they are top notch. Top dollar as well...








Now none of this is to say he is the only one out there because that's not true, there are others, but not many...


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

This is the Kit Joe is quoting me from ForceFed Engineering:
AEB Head (Stock valve train – cams, used intake valves, new exhaust valves, new seals etc…) 
Note: this is a rebuilt head not the one we were talking about earlier in the thread and he is pricing it with stock cams and Cat springs. The thought was – this combination could reach the 400+ hp range without the Cat cams. I am still deliberating, what do you think?
Scat Rods 
Wiseco 82mm Pistons with some options 
Rod Bearings (Set of 4) 
Head Gasket Set 
AWP Head Bolts 
Pag Parts Exhaust Manifold, Garrett GT3076R .82 T3
Turbocharger, 4 Bolt to V-Band Adapter, Oil Feed Line, Oil
Return Line, Coolant Feed Line, Coolant Return Line, Oil Line
Flange Kit with Gaskets, 3" Mandrel Bent SS Downpipe, Inlet
Piping Set, Walbro 255LPH Inline Fuel Pump, Tial 38mm
Wastegate (1 Bar Spring), Wastegate Dump Tube, Siemens Flow
Matched 630cc Injectors, Mounting Hardware
06A Timing Belt Kit, Includes: Timing Belt, Tensioner, Idler
Pulley, Water Pump (Metal Impeller), G12 Anti-Freeze
Peloquins O2J Limited Slip Differential 
Unitronic 630cc Big Turbo Programming 
Soldering of Encryption Board 
I have also emailed Joe about an intake manifold for the head and a front mount intercooler. 
I would like your advice about this particular fuel pump, do you have or know of anyone with experience concerning these pumps, and are they really that noisy?








---------and would you change anything, please remember at 500whp you are well beyond my current goals. I would like to have the hard parts to take me to that realm but right now I have to reliably commute with a huge smile on my face.











_Modified by gtimitch at 12:53 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

If your going to bore the block, why not go to 83mm and have a 1.9L? Ed and i guess Joe really like the .82 housings.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Does the larger bore create any problems with Cylinder wall rigidity or cooling problems that you know of?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

83mm is still fine for daily use


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Does the larger bore create any problems with Cylinder wall rigidity or cooling problems that you know of?

83mm on mine since oct2005, 2 race seasons under its belt, no issues.
runs 2.5bar boost, >500bhp in a circuit racing c'ship here in the uk


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I will need to get the block work locally "Aiken-Augusta Ga. area". I may have the block bored 83mm if it doesn't send the kit price in a death spiral. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_I will need to get the block work locally "Aiken-Augusta Ga. area". I may have the block bored 83mm if it doesn't send the kit price in a death spiral. Thanks for the advice. 

If finding a shop locally is an issue just have the block machined by a reputable shop in another state and have it shipped over to you.
I recommend the 83mm bore and a set of JE pistons.
Contact me via pm if you want either.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Why the urge on changing pistons?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_I will need to get the block work locally "Aiken-Augusta Ga. area". I may have the block bored 83mm if it doesn't send the kit price in a death spiral. Thanks for the advice. 

Machine work is cheap, and there are machine shops in every town. They're in business for a reason and you don't need some super duper motorsports shop to do the basic work, assuming you're going to do the assembly yourself or have someone other than the machine shop do the assembly. 
You don't need cams or a larger bore to make 400whp, see link in my sig, stock bore, stock pistons and cams. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:36 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Stop being so logical Adam...








Stock or Mahle Motorsport pistons in drop in form should be more than enough. The displacement is great, but there is more than enough empirical data proving it is not needed nor has the increase shown to produce more power. Boost displaces displacement and at the level you are hoping to achieve 400Whp boring the engine is simply not needed.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

it would make driving a .82 housing on the street daily a little more liveable


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

doesn't make that much difference, tune and stock cam will help keeping more bottom end than 1m bore increase. At least that's what I've seen in previous non vw builts and hsould apply here too.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_it would make driving a .82 housing on the street daily a little more liveable 

That's a good point, but I wouldn't do the .82 housing. The .63 has more than enough headroom for 400Whp+
_i am one to talk though aren't I, I did 82mm Wisecos and Scats first chance i got and it is running like a champ..._BUT if I was doing it again I would go the stock bore.
My opinion is if you want displacement, build a 2091cc monster (83.5mm:B/95.5mm:S/ABA Block) with a 20v AEB head and then you have made a substantial difference for the turbo. Then the .83 will respond like a .63 does on a 1780cc motor. Maybe even better...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Stop being so logical Adam...








Boost displaces displacement and at the level you are hoping to achieve 400Whp boring the engine is simply not needed.

He he. Exactly. 1mm difference isn't worth the cost of pistons vs the spool benefits (very marginal). I have a TDI crank for sale if anyone is interested. /shameless plug


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If I go with drop in pistons the cylinders will still need to be honed. Should I be concerned about taking to much material out of the cylinder wall for the rings to compensate?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
That's a good point, but I wouldn't do the .82 housing. The .63 has more than enough headroom for 400Whp+


I just didnt want to be the one to go against Ed and Joe with the .82 since they love it and thats what they use it and same with tstark car. I would personally go with the .63 and stock bore. But if he really wants to bore the block, 83mm would of been more logical. Im with Adam if 400+whp is all he wants. Just throw in some drop in rods and keep the stock pistons.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

or a .63 with a 2008cc build... super nice powerband http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I just didnt want to be the one to go against Ed and Joe with the .82 since they love it and thats what they use it and same with tstark car. I would personally go with the .63 and stock bore. But if he really wants to bore the block, 83mm would of been more logical. Im with Adam if 400+whp is all he wants. Just throw in some drop in rods and keep the stock pistons.


.63 is fine and we never tell people to do things that they dont have to but he specifically said the timing belt dropped and was interested in changing the pistons. Just because "stock bore pistons" are "stock bore" does not mean they were manufactured to "drop in"
These pistons were created to drop in for a racing class where increased bore is not allowed. Aftermarket pistons are not spec'd for use in a motor built as tight as a factory piston. Dropping in an aftermarket piston without machine work to set a proper piston/cyl wall clearance is a very poor choice.
If you are changing pistons you may as well change them to increase displacement, unless limited by a racing series like i stated above; the reason we choose 82mm pistons rather than 83 is simple. 82mm is off the shelf, 83mm is not, 83mm costs more and id rather start with 82 and if the motor has a problem or a tuner messes up (since he is not in my area its out of my control) and you still have room for a rebuild on that block.
Thats my reasoning.
I do like the .82 and think for gt35r and up its necessary. But thats my personal opinion, .63 ona gt3076r has shown to be a very good combo and if i still had it i would have loved to try it. I used a .82 housing because i wanted to ensure id have the power in the portion of the powerband id be using the most, 6800-8800rpm.

Edit: The actual reason that the kit was quoted with a .82 was because in quickbooks it sees inventory and automatically put that in. Also with the TT he supplied the turbo that way, we did originally spec it out for him. Like i stated before im not against the .63 I actually specifically remember talking to joe and kevin about it after several people had such great results with the .63 we were debating just slapping one on and comparing data logs and dynoing the cars back to back for our own technical data. There isnt a need for a .82 on a gt3076r like i feel there is on a gt35r. Whatever goes in must come out in the least restrictive way possible to suit your goals.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 9:55 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

for the stock dia pistons, those drop ins... are you talking mahle motorsports pistons?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

any motor that is meant to take huge power or big boost/extreme load requires different piston/cyl wall clearance, bearing clearance etc than a stock motor vw/audi had in mind. They developed a motor where you change the oil, service the engine on intervals of 70k (timing belt/waterpump) for infinite cycles at the stock boost levels, anything other than that is outside of the original plans.
i know for a fact wiseco/cp/je/ etc requires WAY more piston to cyl wall clearance than stock. As well as ring gaps.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

You are winning me over sentence by sentence but, how do you feel about the cylinder honing? will it be ok with the file fit rings?
Dell keypads s---u---c---k----!


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:00 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_You are winning me over sentence by sentence but, how do you feel about the cylinder honing? will it be ok with the file fit rings?
Dell keypads s---u---c---k----!

_Modified by gtimitch at 7:00 PM 12-29-2007_

If you have a problem with your engine now, ie poor compression/poor leakdown then after measuring the bore to ensure the cyl wall dimensions are within an acceptable range, and you can 100% be sure rings are the culprit a hone can be in order, but for an engine setup to make any sort of power should be spec'd by a machine shop. I worked on an A4 earlier in the year that the head had been removed and left in the garage uncovered for 6-8 months. There was a tiny bit of surface rust on the bore and left me skeptical. I ran a 320grit ball hone on the bore using the appropriate procedure, thoroughly flushed the engine and washed it out. The motor turned out great, 210psi across the board, but again stock pistons were reused and it was a stock like rebuild.

Many people on this site follow bandwagons. Not all, and no disrespect meant to anyone, nor is this directed at anyone specific. But there are standards to doing things, for a daily grocery getter there are acceptable measures. For building a reliable 4-500whp street car there are others.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 10:09 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I just didnt want to be the one to go against Ed and Joe with the .82 since they love it and thats what they use it and same with tstark car. I would personally go with the .63 and stock bore. But if he really wants to bore the block, 83mm would of been more logical. Im with Adam if 400+whp is all he wants. Just throw in some drop in rods and keep the stock pistons.

Yeah...not going against the ForceFed Recipe. Just offering a different solution. If the OP has made a decision on his path he should let us all know and probably let this thread die. Because in the end a build like this is up for grabs until he settles on a builder. Everybody would like a piece of a project like this. "ForceFed" is on top right now and a great company that has their sh_t together, they use quality parts and topnotch Software... but their certainly not the only dog in the hunt.
OP: if you put a hard hone in the cylinders for excessive time you could do some real damage, but if you have the FF guys or any other shop do the rod install they're gonna wash down the cylinders with some Dawn dish washing soap then hone with some ATF or equivalent to cut in some fresh cross hatching. Should take about 20-30 seconds a hole... Of course if they measure and find oval holes...Then it's time for pistons. I highly doubt that would be the case unless you have been extremely hard on the motor or not followed the maintenance schedule.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

just reinstating the op stated the pistons may be damaged and that was where aftermarket pistons were mentioned.
I dont like doing things to be quick, easy, cheap, because thats how drama starts, people try to cut corners and make me do things i dont want to do, things i wouldnt do on my car.
You cannot and should not run an aftermarket stock bore piston in a stock bore motor without resizing of the bore.
I always recommend going a minimum of .5mm larger since everyone besides mahle doesnt go in an interval any smaller.

i am by no means trying to score a job or advertising here i want to make that clear, i am just giving advice on a subject. As stated above we are not the only dog on the street, hell im friends with half of the rest of the guys out there that are willing to be friendly.


_Modified by EdsGTI at 10:14 PM 12-29-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Of all the people reading this thread, do you know what 400whp feels like? I have built small/big block Chevrolet's with a lot of hp. but, to get that kind of hp to the pavement is quite a task and with a 1.8T-------well, I admire the vast majority of you folks. I think these guys are reputable and leading me in a direction I am willing to follow up all ideas I can, I welcome all your comments they very well may alter may plans---but so far, if I can get my "emails" answered, it may very well start this build. Thanks--- tell ---me---what do you suggest?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

585whp on pump gas is retarded, 28psi and c16 was~ 6-620whp and that spins 4th gear on street tires covered in VHT from a roll on.
400whp dead spins 3rd gear and is extremely exciting, from a roll on with drag radials you can dead hook 2nd gear and rape z06's from a 40mph roll.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Shiny spots on the two center pistons tell me they have been struck by the valves, tomorrow I will remove the motor and head to evaluate the damage, right now I assume damage to the pistons and I know there is damage to the head. I haven given these folks all that I have----until tomorrow. The folks at forcfed have been very helpfull so far and I think....they deserve a chance to put this together for me and to offer a price for the "package". If anyone else has ideas email me at [email protected]
withyour ideas. Right now Joe is on top and I plan to make a purchace in the next three days, I need a package with some room to grow. Thanks


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Ok- when do we start?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Right now Joe is on top and I plan to make a purchace in the next three days, I need a package with some room to grow. Thanks

The plot thickens. Room to grow! Geez, you really stepped in it there. Now everyone or at least me will be wondering what your real goal is? LOL... It's kinda why I offered up the GT35R in my initial list. 400Whp was so last year <--- Joke!!!!








400Whp in a Golf feels like 750Bhp in a Chevy. Especially once you're in 3rd through 5th...
Good luck with your project!!!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

I have no idea what that feels like. My golf has been 260ish and I had no idea this kind of potential was possible (400-500whp) from a 1.8 commuter was even possible! this is amazing!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_
wondering how you got your AC to work on autronic, once your epc light shows the AC isnt supposed to work...howd you get around it? 

Just saw this looking back in the thread. There is some small wiring you have to modify. Email [email protected] (kevin black) and tell him eddie sent you to him for the ac fix on autronic. He is the autronic representative that is a legend and active in the VW community.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

If the cylinders ok and in need only honing, what overbore do you suggest for a reasonably priced set of Wisco pistons/rings? if you would rather respond by email-- feel free. The block has to go to the machine shop on Monday and I would like to have everything back together by Sunday (the same week) with some pictures to share with our friends on the forum. 400+hp to the wheels, I can hardly wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

I'll say it again. You don't need to overbore or go to aftermarket pistons to make 400+whp. Ed is right on everything he said, but honing only removes 0.001-0.002 inches as opposed to full mm's, and most 1.8t's have perfect cylinder walls when they come apart anyways. Are you doing the assembly work here? Or are you going to let the machine shop do it all? 
Just to let you know, the block I'm running has been honed twice, once by a machine shop, and once by myself. Both times stock pistons with OEM rings were used. Compression is great, gas mileage is great, doesn't consume any oil, makes mad powah, etc etc. You started off not being any local machine shops and now you want to drop the block off and be done next week.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Telephones are a wonderful modern convenience, I have a machine shop that I have dealt with for the past 5 years, I have never taken anything to them but domestic motors. I am going to call them Monday for information. If they cant handle it by the end of the day I will find someone who will "you know, with that little telephone thingy"
As for what they will do with the block, you have done a marvelous job of convincing me that all I have to do is have the block cleaned/honed/and checked, thank you that was very helpful. I will likely have the machine shop file fit the rings to the cylinder bores (possibly assemble the bottom end) if I can get the parts in time, if not I will do it myself. I will need a ring file/grinder for the job and I don't have one right now. My goal is a week, can it happen, we will see.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll say it again. You don't need to overbore or go to aftermarket pistons to make 400+whp. 


This is absolutely correct, and I think its a unanimous vote for truth, but if his pistons have been wailed it may be time to make a move.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Thanks for the info and the list below. WOW, that is a lot of motor!
OP - Here is a list of parts I think you'll need.
1) Jay Thornton (Silly_sohc) "Prostreet" Manifold. Just ask him
2) GT35R with the .63A/R
3) 42mm Tial Wastegate (V-Band Flanges)
4) Minimum 3" Exhaust with Magnaflow SS Muffler (Nice mellow roar) 
5) Port and Polished Head (AEB Sized Ports or bigger)
6) Cat Cams 3653s with HD Springs (Excellent power delivery and headroom)
7) 007 Intake manifold matched to Head
8) Vr6 up to R32 TB
9) Upsized MAF (Unitronic will have the right fit) (Not needed on SEM)
10) Intercooler core (capable of cooling the 24-25 PSI Charge without Heatsoaking)
11) Dual APR R1 Diverter valves (1 just before the TB and 1 just after the turbo outlet. Both reirculating)
12) 4" - 4.5" Intake to turbo plumbing from MAF/Air filter
13) 2.5" - 3.0" Intercooler Plumbing
14) Air Filter (Preferably the Dry style (the oily ones like K&N kill MAFs)
15) Easy - Unitronic software for 850-1050cc injectors or Not as Easy - SEM(Autronic, Motec, Microtech) that you can learn to tune and trouble shoot.
16) 850-1050cc Injectors
17) Bosch 044 Fuel pump (Maybe two) 
Forgot
Well designed Motor mounts
and a Flex Bellow for the exhaust system. (That will allow things to stay tighter longer.) 
BTW, there are a 1000 ways to solve a problem. This is just one or two... 
This set-up sounds absolutely brutal. The power expectation here would have to be in excess of 500whp, wouldn't it?










_Modified by gtimitch at 7:42 AM 12-30-2007_


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

It will do that and more, but you would run it in a lower stress mode. It is in my mind - Built to ForceFeds or My higher standards for high HP needs, and then gives you the thing you wanted in this statement...

_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_....I need a package with some room to grow. Thanks

BTW, I am not in the running for building your kit, I hope I haven't confused the situation by offering ideas. Just wanted to offer other concepts that have worked. I think you are well on your way to having a stellar setup and i hope you can get i together quickly.
The ForceFed setup will give you everything you said you where looking for.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
This set-up sounds absolutely brutal. The power expectation here would have to be in excess of 500whp, wouldn't it?









_Modified by gtimitch at 7:42 AM 12-30-2007_


The setup can exceed 500whp sure, but it will do 400whp fairly easily. Its an option, thats doable. There are tons of options, pag parts kit is a widely used, proven hardware setup thats reliable. There are other people who make welded manifolds, myself, jay etc.
you saw frankies thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3608085
You can do 400whp without cams, you can do 400whp without a tube manifold, you can do it without a port and polished aeb head.
3" exhaust is nice and would probably clear up some room for more power, but i did 495 whp on 2.5" downturn tip exhaust with a resonater.
You only need one bosch 044 for 400-500whp, 2 would be high 500's and up.
I definitely agree on some VF motor mounts, on my car i run the upper to and have a stock dogbone with bushing in there.
The only difference is going from a pag parts/unitronic setup to a welded manifold, ported head, intake manifold, resistor box/1000cc injectors, standlone just doubled if not more the cost of the build.
Id rather see a chip tune on a street driven car than a standalone system. And choosing standalone is a whole other can of worms although i clearly state my stance on units.
Very good input here from everyone.
The list posted above could easily be used on a car for 400-700whp. (gt3071 to a T67r, the only difference would be turbo)
The only problem is you still need a clutch, diff, axles on this setup (gt35r), i guarantee you will break gears etc.
Edit, watned to fix the list

_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_Thanks for the info and the list below. WOW, that is a lot of motor!
OP - Here is a list of parts I think you'll need.
1) Jay Thornton (Silly_sohc) "Prostreet" Manifold. Just ask him
2) GT35R with the .63A/R *(it will surge, make sure to get the anti surge housing)*]
3) 42mm Tial Wastegate (V-Band Flanges) *Tial 44mm wg, 42 doesnt exist, 40 is a 4 bolt*
4) Minimum 3" Exhaust with Magnaflow SS Muffler (Nice mellow roar) *can be done on 2.5 or 3"*
5) Port and Polished Head (AEB Sized Ports or bigger) *would be great but for 400whp a regular aeb will do the job fine*
6) Cat Cams 3653s with HD Springs (Excellent power delivery and headroom) *as far as i recall 3653 will not allow for VVT which his car has since its an 02 and will throw a cel when VVT is disabled, a custom chip tune will be in order for that as well*
7) 007 Intake manifold matched to Head *last i read 007 production has ceased*
8) Vr6 up to R32 TB *again custom file*
9) Upsized MAF (Unitronic will have the right fit) (Not needed on SEM)
10) Intercooler core (capable of cooling the 24-25 PSI Charge without Heatsoaking) *for projects of this power level we would use a precision 600 minimum, or a 750/825 core*
11) Dual APR R1 Diverter valves (1 just before the TB and 1 just after the turbo outlet. Both reirculating)
12) 4" - 4.5" Intake to turbo plumbing from MAF/Air filter
13) 2.5" - 3.0" Intercooler Plumbing *I agree, for a gt35r 2.5 to the ic, 3 to the throttle plate*
14) Air Filter (Preferably the Dry style (the oily ones like K&N kill MAFs) *Green air filters*
15) Easy - Unitronic software for 850-1050cc injectors or Not as Easy - SEM(Autronic, Motec, Microtech) that you can learn to tune and trouble shoot. *Unitronic doesnt make a file for a resistor box and low imp injectors, they are working on it but its not available to the public yet. Autronic is another 2200 plus injectors wiring tune and any stanalone car wont pass emission/readiness unless your me. Motec is upwards of 4000 then the ecu isnt even totally unlocked.*
16) 850-1050cc Injectors *again not on a unitronic chip tune to date*
17) Bosch 044 Fuel pump (Maybe two) 
Forgot
Well designed Motor mounts
and a Flex Bellow for the exhaust system. (That will allow things to stay tighter longer.) 
BTW, there are a 1000 ways to solve a problem. This is just one or two... 
This set-up sounds absolutely brutal. The power expectation here would have to be in excess of 500whp, wouldn't it?









_Modified by gtimitch at 7:42 AM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:04 PM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:05 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

*So far some new information has helped with my parts list. This is how the list looks:*
• AEB Head (Stock valve train – cams, used intake valves, new exhaust valves, CAT springs, new seals etc…) 
• Scat Rods 
• Wiseco 82mm Pistons with some options *(the manual recommends a slight overbore to insure perfection) There are several schools of thought on this issue--I will talk to Joe at ForceFed. *
• Rod Bearings (Set of 4) 
• Head Gasket Set 
• AWP Head Bolts 
• Pag Parts Exhaust Manifold, Garrett GT3076R .82 T3
Turbocharger, 4 Bolt to V-Band Adapter, Oil Feed Line, Oil
Return Line, Coolant Feed Line, Coolant Return Line, Oil Line
Flange Kit with Gaskets, 3" Mandrel Bent SS Downpipe, Inlet
Piping Set, Walbro 255LPH Inline Fuel Pump *(may change for a quieter pump)*, Tial 38mm
Wastegate (1 Bar Spring), Wastegate Dump Tube, Siemens Flow
Matched 630cc Injectors, Mounting Hardware
06A Timing Belt Kit, Includes: Timing Belt, Tensioner, Idler
Pulley, Water Pump (Metal Impeller), G12 Anti-Freeze
Peloquins O2J Limited Slip Differential 
Unitronic 630cc Big Turbo Programming 
Soldering of Encryption Board
• Precision 600-750-825 core intercooler *(I have to price this piece) I will also need to make sure the pipes to the intercooler and from the intercooler are acceptable. Joe at ForceFed can help with this. *
• I will need a diverter valve *(I have to price)*
• 4" - 4.5" Intake to turbo plumbing from MAF/Air filter. *Thanks for info. I will see what my specific needs will be for the GT3076R .82 T3 (I have to price)*
• Right now the plan is to use the 3” down pipe (*in the package*) to a high flow 2 ½” cat, a Borla, and 2 ½” out the back unless I am advised against it.
• Well designed Motor mounts *(I have to investigate this to find out what I need.)*
• And a Flex Bellow for the exhaust system. (That will allow things to stay tighter longer.) *I hope the down pipe has a flex bellow on it—if not thank you for the advice, I will check on it*
• *I have also emailed Joe about an intake manifold *
•* Rod bearings, main bearings, seals, gaskets and a new OEM oil pump*
You folks are a tremendous help, I sure appreciate the education and the assistance.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

EdsGTI
Ed It didn't dawn on me--daaa--







you are the person I was recommended to talk to at forceFed. Do you and Joe share the same opinion concerning these pieces? maybe you can help with the questions I have highlighted above?


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

joe and I were sitting next to one another at the desk when we responded to your email. I thought it was funny that every time i said something you kept saying joe








Vortex ID's
me = EdsGTI
joe = dmonitto


_Modified by EdsGTI at 3:31 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_joe and I were sitting next to one another at the desk when we responded to your email. I thought it was funny that every time i said something you kept saying joe








Vortex ID's
me = EdsGTI
joe = dmonitto


damn, Ed, your Edit beat me to it


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Someone told me, them crazy french canadians have started to put high impedance 870cc injectors on everything and driveability is insanely nice. Raise the fuel pressure a bit more and you have a good headroom to grow with just a software upgrade!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

well i know of a crazy canadian thats running 1000cc's on everything....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I hit 175K miles on my car today, BT'ed at 116K in March 06. Tell me that's not streetable. The tune is what's going to make the difference, not the bore.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_EdsGTI
Ed It didn't dawn on me--daaa--







you are the person I was recommended to talk to at forceFed. Do you and Joe share the same opinion concerning these pieces? maybe you can help with the questions I have highlighted above?









Email. [email protected]


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*

Thanks Ed, I'll be in touch.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I hit 175K miles on my car today, BT'ed at 116K in March 06. Tell me that's not streetable. The tune is what's going to make the difference, not the bore. 
ummm wow you need to stop driving


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_

This is absolutely correct, and I think its a unanimous vote for truth, but if his pistons have been wailed it may be time to make a move. 

Unless the motor was turning 6500 rpm under load, even with the belt breaking, the pistons are probably fine. Nothing a little bit of elbow and some scotch brite won't fix. My old setup in the MK2 was on a bottom end that the belt broke on. Only issue with that motor making 490 wheel was the stock rods








Also, in my old MK4, making 400+... that car was driven to FLA and back with no issues, got 28mpg with the AC on in June(it's gonna take staged injection to do that). The thing about big power cars and long mileage reliability has less to do with the strength of the internal components and more to do with how well the rest of the setup was put together. Unless you plan on driving with your foot to the floor everywhere you go, the biggest issues with set ups like this are keeping nuts and bolts from coming loose, not the pistons and rods from breaking. Your long block could be built by god himself out of gold, platinum and titanium. But if you think you can just bolt everything else together without a second thought, you will end up frustrated with exhaust leaks every 1000 miles.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_*So far some new information has helped with my parts list. This is how the list looks:*
• *Pag Parts Exhaust Manifold, Garrett GT3076R .82 T3* *are you daily driving this car? if so, go .63 a/r*
You folks are a tremendous help, I sure appreciate the education and the assistance.










i tell you what man, i have a GT3071R T3 .63 set up on a pagparts manifold, walbro intake 255( not that loud, a bit of a buzz) 630's, eurodyne chip,tial 38, pagparts downpipe, B5 S4 MAF(whole thing), SCAT rods, JE 8.5:1 stock bored, JE rings, oem bearings, oem head bolts, arp 2000 rod bolts, oem gaskets, and i have no CEL, no issues aside from my turbo/manifold gasket going out on me.. intercooler will be a Garrett 600hp core, custom end tanks.. and im using a forge 007p with alot of shims. im waiting for the new TiAL 50mm recirculating valve to come out.










_Modified by boosted b5 at 6:50 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

I have been offered the .63 option, would it flatten out the power band a little or is there another reason for the .63a/r
Thanks for the info on the 255, do you think it would be worth paying a little more for quiet? Does the buzz resonate through your floor board or sound system?
As for the above comments about bolting it together and driving untill..... without touching it, I know better --my first hot rod was a Plymouth 340 Duster. I built the top-in and put a cam in it in 1977 since then its been hot rods and wrenching but not on VW's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

255's aren't that loud. If you're not at idle, you can't hear it. I drove through Aiken today, if I had more time, I would have met up with you.










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:13 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

the .63 will spool faster and give a nicer midrange power where as a .82 will have a nicer top end.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Adam.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Nathan
The faster spool sounds good. what is the sacrifice on the top end? say 1 or 200rmp or ?


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:18 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

its not rpm difference on top, its powah.... 300-500 spool difference or so, too. the .63 will run out of breath sooner....
top end monster... i went with GT3582R with .82 A/R for my build....


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:24 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

The .82 will make more power in the say 4500-7500 rpm (?)
And the .63 will make more power in the 4000-6500 rpm (?)
Am I thinking correctly?
I guess I'm hung in an rpm rut. Any ideas what the total power differences might be? I'm sure I don't want to make all my power on the top-end. I'm looking for the best balance I can achieve. Thanks


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:36 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

not sure where the crossover point is, but the .63 will make more power than the .82 till around 6k and then the .82 will make more overall power. It basically comes down to how you drive like ed said before. If you want a stronger mid range (4-6k), go with the .63 and if you want a greater top end (5.5k+) get the .82
total peak power differnce will probably be around 20whp in favor of the .82


_Modified by cincyTT at 10:40 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_ if you want a greater top end (5.5k+) get the .82


and mine is a drag setup only, so thats the reasoning for mine







i think i MAY drop down to 5500 on each shift....








you will want the .63 for a street car.... how often are you gonna be shifting @ 8k on the street? not too often.... not every shift for sure. every shift for me will be that high.










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:44 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

WOW








WOW again








No sir, I will not be shifting that high.
I originally committed to the larger, but I think I'm going to reconsider.
Thanks for the advice

_Modified by gtimitch at 7:49 PM 12-30-2007_

_Modified by gtimitch at 7:52 PM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:53 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

IM sent gtimitch


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

I am a little illiterate when it comes to IM, How can I get it?--don't laugh, I'm trying to learn. Thanks


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:59 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

you never got mine either lol... you click my profile in the top right hand area of the page, and then you click instant message history to see all the ims you have missed (including mine)

your pop up blocker is on btw, that is whats blocking them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_No sir, I will not be shifting that high.
I originally committed to the larger, but I think I'm going to reconsider.
Thanks for the advice


search for edsgti and VariantStg3 gt3076r dynos in the 1.8t sction archives. Ed uses the .82 as you know and VariantStg3 (now hypothetical) uses a .63
both made 500whp


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

That's reassuring, maybe the .63 is what I need
Moving the usable power to this range will help considering the way I drive.
I will also do the search as you suggest.
_Modified by gtimitch at 8:46 PM 12-30-2007_


_Modified by gtimitch at 8:48 PM 12-30-2007_


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

3076 with a .63 and a 5 bolt T series housing (slower spool and less flow than 4 bolt GT of the same a/r.) And a log manifold to boot...








That motor was pretty low compression wise, too. like 145 all the way across. Fresh motor will be even better... That was on stand alone FI, BTW.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_well i know of a crazy canadian thats running 1000cc's on everything....
















Wich injectors? As far a I know the biggest high impedance injectors with a nice flow pattern are the siemens 870cc. Bosh motorsports makes bigger one but they're money...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

dunno, tapps running them though


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

For comparison on the .63A/R 4 bolt with 3" V-band down pipe.
Looking at the two graphs you can see the flow is different, based on tubular manifold and CatCams. I would expect your engine to run somwhere very close to between these to graphs on the unitronic tune. Adam's chart would be best to look at as well








Here is Adam's graph, although he did it in MPH not RPM you can see a nice power curve and 460s on 28-29lbs.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Here's the only one I have where the rpm pickup was working. This is STD to compare to yours and Billy's. Stock cams, stock bore/pistons, T25 .73 exhaust housing, only 26 psi. 








And here is Jeff/turbotuner's .63 dyno, very similar setup to mine, again stock pistons and cams, but on a Mustang dyno. 








Both hypothetical/Andy's and Billy's dynos above had cams with Andy's Cats being a little more aggressive than Billy's Schricks.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

resistor boxe with low impedance injectors, there is some drawback to that. 870's with higher fuel pressure will net you a good 990cc easily though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_resistor boxe with low impedance injectors, there is some drawback to that. 870's with higher fuel pressure will net you a good 990cc easily though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

driveabilty?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*



crazyass713 said:


> driveabilty?[/QUOTE
> You tell us, don't you drive Tapp/Eurodyno?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_


crazyass713 said:


> driveabilty?[/QUOTE
> You tell us, don't you drive Tapp/Eurodyno?






crazyass713 said:


> he dont drive it yet, its in pieces....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ You tell us, don't you drive Tapp/Eurodyno?









i HAVE tapp, but dont drive it yet adam








i also am only running 630cc injectors but will move up when i max those out... dont know if i will switch to uni at that time or not... wanna have a custom dyn otune done adam?








the car is in one town, the short block in another, the head in another and some random parts in yet another and some electronics in another state
dont you have some testing to be doing instead of picking on me anyways?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Injectors don't close when they should with a resitors box. I'd have the proper explication but I'm facing a bunch of wires of new years eves and want to take the swap car to go partying...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
i also am only running 630cc injectors but will move up when i max those out... dont know if i will switch to uni at that time or not... wanna have a custom dyn otune done adam?








dont you have some testing to be doing instead of picking on me anyways?









No need for a custom tune.







Yours will be together soon enough.







I do have testing to do, but I'm partying and out town.







Happy New Years!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
driveabilty?

Driven every day, all year round. Tapp A4







1000cc's w/ talon resistor box setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I must say for my first experience with OE ECU programming I feel as though its one of the best out there. Along with another few of course


----------



## nick manning (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (mk2alex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2alex* »_Injectors don't close when they should with a resitors box. I'd have the proper explication but I'm facing a bunch of wires of new years eves and want to take the swap car to go partying...









been working fine on dsm's it would seem.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (nick manning)*

It will work, justn ot optimal. Monster headache here will try to get Scott ot chime in...


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (mk2alex)*

Happy new year everyone. It looks like "from the past 5-or so- comments" that the new year is getting better for all of you. I love new year's------lets par-t-ay. Have a very good one, mine is.










_Modified by gtimitch at 11:51 PM 1-1-2008_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

When the project is underway (the whole one week idea is just not going to happen) I will have a few parts up for grabs. I know this isn't the classified section but generally speaking, I have a k-04 turbo, ABD pipe into the turbo and a lower turbo to intercooler ABD pipe that I will be selling just to basically get rid-of and will make someone a real good deal. 
What is a gt25 transmission? can anyone help?

_Modified by gtimitch at 3:25 PM 1-3-2008_

_Modified by gtimitch at 6:57 PM 1-3-2008_


_Modified by gtimitch at 6:58 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Gentleman, my GTI is gona get FORCE-FED.










_Modified by gtimitch at 7:05 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
What is a gt25 transmission? can anyone help?



That is a turbo. VW trannys are 02J for the 5pds and 02M for the 6 spds


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Thanks CincyTT
I am a little confused by the acronyms used but I'm picking them up as we go. I saw that in an earlier thread and could not figure it out. 
I have a list of components that, in my mind, are the absolute minimum to create the commuters 400-500whp I desire. The guys at ForceFed are not just professional they are also gentleman who have a genuine desire to see the customer pleased and educated. That's my take on the situation and it is coming from South Carolina where character is important----sounds like I'm running for president doesn't it, really, these guys are great. My buying begins. I will keep you informed as I go. If you would like the list I spoke of earlier I can provide it for you. Thanks


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I think I'm gona ge force-fed


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm having a little trouble getting in touch with these guyes


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

It may be my email


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Junk T.I.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junk T.I.* »_my car is my commuter, has trapped 126 mph, has AC, runs on autronic SM4... love it
its at FFE getting some upgrades right now

Daily driver w/ drag radials ftw!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I have had a lot of trouble getting my mail


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

You are kidding--right!


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

WTF


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

I'm trying to get some upgrades but my email evidently sucks. I just recently changed my Internet connection and I'm only now getting things straightened out. I hope it isn't to late, I have some thousands to spend and want to make it happen with forcefed.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Why would it be too late??? Did you try calling???


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

by the way, what does bump mean---on a thread????


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Have you tried using the telephone you used to find the machine shop?


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I have received their emails but I'm not sure they are getting mine


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Its like hurry-up and waite
My ---- can't ----like --- that , thats the way my grandson would say it.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Seriously call them or set a hotmail account. As for bump its to bring a thread back up to the top with the new ones


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

They answer their phone calls 3 times a day. Ok, I'm not sure what times they are speaking of. I'm not pretending to be stupid, I know these guys have a business to run and they seem to be doing very well in their business and they have been very helpful to me but I cant get a hold of them right now. I am like a kid in a candy store --I can't sit still-------


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

I'm seriously concerned about my email


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Ed is working by himself and the work load is strenuous.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

Not that he can't handle it, but it is probably pretty hard


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Have you tried using the telephone you used to find the machine shop?









Ohhhh shame on you---that was cold.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

The machine shop was easy compared to those 6pt bolts for the heads.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Dude stop replying to your own posts it is tiresome and only fills up others email boxes with useless garbage. You have a grandchild, you must have some experience under your belt.
"Patients is a virtue not soon learned" <---- My Mom

BTW, getting in a rush when building a "beasty" like you are is how SH_T gets broke. You seem to know which way you are headed. If you want to start moving submit an order with payment... That usually gets the ball bouncing.


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_The machine shop was easy compared to those 6pt bolts for the heads.









Head bolts, are you trying to separate the head from the block? You can buy the proper tool online and sometimes at the local foreign parts store.


_Modified by hypothetical at 3:44 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Its called a poly drive 










_Modified by SlowGolf1 at 4:50 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Dude stop replying to your own posts it is tiresome and only fills up others email boxes with useless garbage. You have a grandchild, you must have some experience under your belt.
"Patients is a virtue not soon learned" <---- My Mom

BTW, getting in a rush when building a "beasty" like you are is how SH_T gets broke. You seem to know which way you are headed. If you want to start moving submit an order with payment... That usually gets the ball bouncing.

I cant find the tool in my area, it has to be ordered on-line as a matter if fact our locals had no idea what I was asking for when I requested it by name. No worries, its all good ----








***************Speechless*****finally. Major adrenalin rush. I would gladly submit a payment with my order I just have to be set up to do it, that may be whats taking the extra time. Your advice is well taken -----clinching a bone between my teeth----but well taken.


_Modified by gtimitch at 7:34 PM 1-7-2008_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_
***************Speechless*****finally. Major adrenalin rush. I would gladly submit a payment with my order I just have to be set up to do it, that may be whats taking the extra time. Your advice is well taken -----clinching a bone between my teeth----but well taken.

Just make a check out to me and u can have my 30r


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (gtimitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtimitch* »_The machine shop was easy compared to those 6pt bolts for the heads.









They can be removed, but not installed, with an 8mm allen. It'll speed your journey along. lol


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

You'd be suprise how hard it is to keep up with pm's and phone calls in a speedshop... let alone the cars!


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They can be removed, but not installed, with an 8mm allen. It'll speed your journey along. lol 

Thanks,
I will get them out today --- while waiting on the tool I ordered. That was a very valuable tip.








I'm sure these guys are pretty covered-up with work, It will surely take some patients on my part. Thanks fellas for the _verbal_ Valium.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

The head is off finally and to my surprise there doesn't seem to be a lot of damage. 4 slightly bent valves and a small eyebrow indention on all four pistons. None of the marks were very bad at all but I wouldn't reuse the pistons. I have a question for you guys, when the head was off I found 'what looks like' 3 metal gaskets. I'm thinking someone was here before me and my golf is not a virgin or the 1.8 had a 3 layer gasket from the factory. Can you guys help?


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

metal three layer gasket is stock. The pistons aren't hurt and could be used by someone in a pinch so don't toss them.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Thanks fella, I'll keep-um


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (hypothetical)*

Man you have seen my goals, I like your site, What is your best advice for me (bare in fact, I think Joe will be back the first of the week) for my projecy? I have several quote on the way from different builders just to keep this an honest competition for business- but all advice is appreciated. Thanks


_Modified by gtimitch at 2:48 AM 1-12-2008_


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (gtimitch)*

Seems like your questions have been answered and this thread has turned into a blog....when your ready feel free to post a build progress thread.


----------

